# Lost one. Sad face.



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

We lost one of our bettas the other day. We had him only a couple of months. The water parameters were all great. Temperature might have been on the low end, but not bad. All of our other fish (including another betta) are in the same room and have no troubles. He started laying on the ground a lot. Not scratching, but just laying still. If we went up to him he would get up and swim around just fine, but always go back to resting on the ground or plant when we were not right there. He ate fine, and I saw no visible signs of anything wrong. He was a darkly colored crowntail if it matters.
:fish9:
Any thoughts?


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

Maybe old age or an internal issue? Like maybe he had gallstones or something? I don't even know if fish can get gall stones... but something like that...cancer, heart attack- coulda been anything. Probably won't know unless you get a licensed fish autopsy-ist....lol I don't sorry for your loss though, bettas are so fun and have great personalities.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I say he was old.If he was bought from a store,then he was over a year old when you got him.They can live six on average,but husbandry,spawning and genetics will determine mant things.


----------



## Fish-Hed (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry about your fish loss.
A betta got me started on this hobby, I will always have a betta in my home!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

You never know what a fish has been through before you get it. As well as old age the stress of transport, disease, bad water conditions, crowding etc that a fish may have been exposed to can leave damage that we can't always see.


----------

